# RBI Planers Parts?



## stlcountry923 (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone know any dealers or service companies that carry RBI parts need shaft and bearing for planer section of a 3 in 1 table?, thanks everyone newbie here


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums James.


----------



## JT1972CORVETTE (Jul 29, 2009)

bearing you can get from NAPA just take old bearing to then


----------

